
Ask HN: Is YouTube Working Properly? - asib
Is Youtube not working for anyone else? Front page isn&#x27;t properly loading recommendations for me on Chrome and I clicked a post and got a 404.
======
chrsstrm
On one hand congrats to the person who registered the channel name "status" \-
anyone Googling "youtube status" right now might land on their channel.

On the other hand if Youtube is down then anyone landing on this person's
channel won't see content, so they won't be able to ride that SEO wave after
all. It was a good effort, but came up short.

------
jamieweb
Yeah, there are 500 and 503 errors in the dev console.

Twitter is usually first to report this stuff:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=youtube%20down&src=typed_query&...](https://twitter.com/search?q=youtube%20down&src=typed_query&f=live)

------
thirteenfingers
It's down for me. Tells me my channel "has no content". I have a live stream
scheduled in less than 24 hours - keeping my fingers crossed this is resolved
quickly.

~~~
xenospn
Where are you located? It works fine for me, including a Live Steam I just
joined. I live in LA.

~~~
thirteenfingers
Northeast US. Actually it appears to have come back maybe two or three minutes
after my first comment.

------
Fiveplus
Update: It's back on track. Refresh your pages fellas.

\---

Thought I was the only one. All videos are being met with a 'Video
unavailable" warning.

I highly doubt this was a scheduled outage. Really looking forward to see what
caused this.

edit: yes confirmed -
[https://downdetector.com/status/youtube/](https://downdetector.com/status/youtube/)

~~~
xenospn
Interesting. Wordpress.org also had issues earlier today. I doubt it's related
but hey, who knows.

------
ttctciyf
My recommendations are not loading in "old" or new youtube. Visiting a
watch?v=xyz url loaded the video with no description, channel info, comments
or related videos.

Edit: back to normal? (with disable_polymer=1)

------
btown
Direct links to videos are working but no recommendations, descriptions, or
comments. Doesn't seem to be an interaction with an ad blocker either.

------
polytely
I'm still watching, but my subscription feed is showing an error message

------
exabrial
Nope.
[https://downdetector.com/status/youtube/](https://downdetector.com/status/youtube/)

------
etimberg
It's down for me. Gitlab.com had problems all day with shared workers due to a
GCP issue. Perhaps there's more problems there.

------
dredmorbius
Intermittent bugginess -- "Video Unavailable" or missing recommendations /
comments (both features in my book).

------
kart23
It's back up for me. Looks like they got it back pretty quick, hope theres
some kind of postmortem.

------
bryanbradley92
It's not working properly for me either can't see YouTube channels uploaded
videos

------
geuis
Live stream I was watching died and won't load anymore.

------
wbhart
It's definitely down here where I live (Germany).

------
aswanson
I got a few server errors on it a few minutes ago.

------
hi5eyes
still works, watching videos from embeds

------
photawe
Nope, nothing works. Nothing loads.

------
napsterbr
Down for me

------
asib
Working again for me now - UK

------
kinduff
And it's back.

------
jake9wi
it is so dead

------
jimbob324
home page is not uploading properly

------
spalt
youtube is fucking down!

------
the_jeremy
down.

